# SPS Daten in Datenbank schreiben



## alexa3 (13 November 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe die Aufgabe bekommen die Daten der SPS in eine Datenbank schreiben zu lassen mittels geeigneter Software. Die Verbindung soll über Ethernet stattfinden...
Kenntnisse habe ich in VB, VBA.
Es geht um SPSen folgender Hersteller: Siemens, BR, Rockwell.

Da die Welt der SPS für mich ziemlich neu ist und ich nur Basics kenne, hoffe ich, dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.

Ich denke ich werde eine DLL o.ä. schreiben müssen, um Zugang zur SPS zu bekommen.

Über einen Input freue ich mich sehr.


Viele Grüße,

Alex


----------



## Oberchefe (13 November 2010)

> Ich denke ich werde eine DLL o.ä. schreiben müssen, um Zugang zur SPS zu bekommen.



Für jede SPS eine eigene sogar. Es sei denn, Du nimmst jeweils einen OPC-Server, der nimmt dann die Arbeit ab. Server gibt's (meist kostenpflichtig) vom jeweiligen SPS-Hersteller, oder aber von Drittherstellern wie z.B. Kepware:
http://www.kepware.com/Products/products_OPCServers.asp

Die können dann mit SPSen verschiedener Herstellern sprechen.


----------



## Question_mark (14 November 2010)

*Da hast Du aber eine dicke Nummer vor der Backe ..*

Hallo,



			
				alexa3 schrieb:
			
		

> Da die Welt der SPS für mich ziemlich neu ist und ich nur Basics kenne



Dann pass nur auf, das die Aufgabe für einen Anfänger nicht eine Nummer zu groß ist. Ist nur meine persönliche Einschätzung, aber bereite Dich rechtzeitig darauf  vor, die Reißleine zu ziehen ..

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

